# Agua



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 18, 2011)

Año:
1996

Lugar:
Argentina
Recursos Hídricos de la Nacion
Piso 10 del Ministerio de Economia

Trabajo:
Instalacion de 10 servers Compaq Proliant para modelado hidrico.

En este caso la instalacion duro solo una semana, en la oficina me recibieron con aplausos porque los equipos habian llegado unos dias atras y estaban creyendo que los equipos quedarian en cajas durante años como les habia pasado en anteriores oportunidades.

Si bien el hardware era para servers, el destino era para Workstations poderosas, los usuarios eran ingenieros en hidrografia y algun que otro geologo.
La instalacion de cada maquina llevaba unas 4 horas en las cuales colocaba un CD, presionaba dos o tres veces enter y el  resto se hacia solo, simplemente debia vigilar que en ese transcurso de tiempo no saliera algun cartel de advertencia y recien proseguir con la instalacion de otro equipo.

Al segundo dia y con el primer equipo trabajando a full, le pregunté a un grupito de ingenieros que estaban viendo las pantallas (ENORRRRRRRRRRRMES) de las simulaciones de ese equipo, que es lo que hacian allí.

Muy solícitos 3 ingenieros y una geóloga se dispusieron en rueda a explicarme con todo lujo de detalles.

Lo que hacian era modelar situaciones a futuro, basados en la evidencia colectada de años de muestras, para plainificar los recursos hidricos de la nacion.
Eso incluía la prevision de inundaciones, el desarrollo de planes de contingencia, las simulaciones que les entregaba la secretaria de energía para el caso de hidro represas, la factibilidad de potabilización por áreas y un largo etc. etc. etc.

Pero lo mas interesante de ese trabajo era la parte de preveer inundaciones

Me mostraron en ese entonces varias regiones del pais (provincia de Buenos Aires, Chaco, Santiago del Estero) en la pantalla aparecía el mapa de la region a analizar en verde, tocaban una tecla y aparecian manchones marrones que  eran las zonas inundables y al tocar una nueva tecla, lo que sucedería en pocos años si no se hacian los canales de alivio...
La provincia de Buenos Aires se cubría en casi un 80 %, chaco otro tanto y Santiago del Estero en las principales ciudades.

Al ver la provincia mas densamente habitada casi totalmente inundada exclamé no puede ser!!! entonces me explicaron que no me alarmara, que esas zonas en realidad no estaban bajo agua, significaban que las "napas freaticas" estarian a menos de 40 cm de la superficie, un desastre desde donde se mirara, porque el día que lloviera mas alla de la capacidad de absorcion de la tierra tendriamos la inundacion efectiva...

Apenados y con los ojos brillosos uno de los ingenieros me contaba lo siguiente:
Un canal de alivio hace 2 cosas, saca el agua de donde sobra y la lleva donde falta, no deja inundarse y hace fertiles tierras de manera fácil.
Un canal de alivio en ese entonces para lo que ellos mostraban, costaba unos 400 millones de U$S.
Una inundación promedio produce 1200 U$S de dolares a lo largo del tiempo y como es muy largo el tiempo no se nota la obra pública entonces los políticos de turno prefieren hacer obras demagogicas que se pueden ver en período eleccionario, pero quien va a invertir para que lo "disfrute" la presidencia dentro de 12 años!!????

En ese entoncces ellos tenían el modelo de lo que habìa que hacer, eran 2 canales que totalizaban unos 1200 Km a un costo de 800 millones de U$S y evitarían sin problemas lo que años después ví con mis propios ojos...

La provincia de Buenos Aires se inunda de nada y las napas freáticas estan a 50 cm en gran parte de la provincia, Asistí con rabia y casi llorando a las inundaciones que 4 años después sufrio Chaco y Santiago.... en la Pcia de Bs As. hay un pueblo (Epecuen) que quedó bajo agua durante años....la zona es inservible.

Años despues me enteré que una zona inundada tarda muchos años en recuperarse una vez que se retira el agua...

Nunca se hicieron esos canales.
Y hoy no sé si servirian.

.-


----------

